# Here comes another lurker!



## MargarineFly (Jan 27, 2017)

Thought I'd go ahead and join in on the conversations here instead of being nosey 0


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM!! Hope to see you on the forums!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello!😊


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Interested how folks come up with their usernames. Welcome from another lurker / newb


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

gr8ful1 said:


> Interested how folks come up with their usernames. Welcome from another lurker / newb


Here's an old thread from social...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/53922-so-whats-your-username-mean.html


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Hit It!
Nah, na na na nah

Here comes the hot stepper, murderer
I'm the lyrical gangster, murderer
Pick up the crew in-a de area, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

No no we don't die, yes we multiply
Anyone test will hear the fat lady sing
Act like you know, Rico
I know what Bo don't know
Touch them up and go, uh-oh!
Ch-ch-chang chang

Here comes the hot stepper, murderer
I'm the lyrical gangster, murderer
Excuse me mister officer, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

Extraordinary, juice like a strawberry
Money to burn baby, all of the time
Cut to fade is me, fade to cut is she
Come juggle with me, I say every time

Here comes the hot stepper, murderer
I'm the lyrical gangster, murderer
Dial emergency number, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

Nah, na na na nah, it's how we do it man
Nah, na na na nah

Start like a jackrabbit, finish in front of it
On the night is jack , that's it, understand?
I'm the daddy of the mack daddy
His are left in gold, maybe
Ain't no homie gonna play me, top celebrity man

Murderer, I'm the lyrical gangster, murderer
Excuse me mister officer, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

No no we don't die, yes we multiply
Anyone test will hear the fat lady sing
Act like you know, G go, I know what Bo don't know
Touch them up and go, uh-oh
Ch-ch-chang chang

Here comes the hot stepper, murderer
I'm the lyrical gangster, murderer
Pick up the crew in-a the area, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

Nah, na na na nah yeah man
Nah, na na na nah right

Here comes the hot stepper, murderer
I'm the lyrical gangster, murderer
Big up all crew bow ya, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

Here comes the hot stepper, murderer
I'm the lyrical danger, murderer
Pick up the crew in-a the area, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

Here comes the Hot stepper
I'm the lyrical gangster
I'm a live in-a me danger
Still love you like that

Hey, da da da da


----------

